

Audio Tour App Detour Steers You Away from the Typical Tourist Traps - mtchavez
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/30/detour/

======
chudi
Nice concept, i've always wanted something like this, but here in south
america and I suppose everywhere in the world, unless you speak the local
language, for a tourist is pretty hard to avoid these traps and get to hang
out with the locals.

Maybe the app will take the wikipedia route and let the people share their
tours.

~~~
crazcarl
User driven content on something like this seems like it would pretty quickly
lead to routes popping up which lead the users to the author's "not a tourist-
trap" restaurant or store.

~~~
VLM
Maybe with some voting and metamod supervision...

------
pchristensen
More good info from Andrew's blog: [http://smandrew.com/post/93311039628/my-
new-company](http://smandrew.com/post/93311039628/my-new-company)

"We have traditional destinations, like Fisherman’s Wharf, but we found a
fisherman who has worked there for 40 years to guide you through the working
pier and experience a side of the Wharf that tourists rarely see. We’re also
producing Detours in seemingly nondescript places, like Western Addition, or a
walk through Bayview, on which you learn about San Francisco’s ambitious goal
to recycle or reuse every single item we ‘throw away,’ as you walk from the
aisles of a grocery store to the pier where container ships pick up bundles of
plastic and take them to China."

------
james33
My wife and I used an app similar to this on our honeymoon in Hawaii. We had
the option of paying $300 for a guided tour, or paying $5 for an app and going
our own pace. The app made that day one of the highlights of the trip.

~~~
hardik988
That sounds pretty cool! Do you happen to remember the name of this app?

~~~
james33
The one we used was called "Road to Hana GPS Driving Tour," but it looks like
there's a long list of them under the GPS Tour Guide name.

------
smackfu
Maybe I missed it, but does it require a data connection? Overseas, a lot of
tourists aren't going to have internet outside of their hotel.

~~~
andrew
No, there will be an offline mode for our open launch.

------
nlavezzo
This looks great - I was just in Italy for several and wishing for something
like this, completely in shock that it doesn't exist yet.

I can't see any way to sign up for notifications when it's ready - or even a
company website. I guess I'll just hope I come across it when it's fully
baked.

~~~
andrew
Hi - if you go to www.detour.com you should be able to add your name to the
notification (early access) email list.

~~~
ironchef
Hey Andrew...another direction you, Yishai, etc. should / can go would be
subject areas. I would imagine culinary/food tours would be great in the areas
you guys are targeting. They could also be kept pretty fresh as
restaurants/bakeries/breweries, etc. wax and wane.

------
faridh
I've been working on a similar app called lamp @
[http://ilikelamp.com](http://ilikelamp.com)

------
nedwin
This is great. I love the idea of the salty old fisherman but would also love
to see comedians, artists and amateur historians.

Ricky Gervais' tour of the Vatican, Louis CK's tour of Brooklyn. Rev share for
the artists.

~~~
clutchski
Louis CK is from Mass and lives in Manhattan, so his Brooklyn tour is probably
not what you're looking for.

